# ST. Croix vs GLoomis



## jaredj

Hey all, I'm looking for a good very sensitive rod, Can anyone tell me what the difference's are between these 2? What would a Gloomis IMX be considered in the ST croix world? What is a GLX. GL2 and GL3's be compaired to StCroix? Which is more sensitive. Thanks


----------



## Rooster

My list (from least to most sensitive):

Premier
GL2
GL3
Avid
IMX
Elite
GLX

In my opinion, the IMX is much closer to the Elite than the Avid. However, this is just a general listing. The combination power/action/length has as much an influence on perceived sensitivity as material. What type of fishing will you be doing with the rod?


----------



## jaredj

Ill be doing mainly large mouth bass, some smallies if I can find them


----------



## sowbelly101

For the money you cant beat the Avid series rods by St Croix. There extremely sensative and St Coix's service is spectacular. 

Just to let you know how good there service is I sent them a 3 year old premier rod that wasnt under warranty and they sent me a brand new one, no questions asked. All i did was sent them a letter telling them what happened and in about 10 days the rod was on the front porch...

Sowbelly


----------



## TritonBill

Both companies back their upper level products very well. I have St. Croix Avid rods and do like them. If they break they have a lifetime warranty and I just pay 10 bucks shipping to have it replaced. I'm pretty sure GLoomis does the same thing with their rods. Can't speak much for GLoomis rods since I don't own any other than I know the upper levels have good warranties. They will wear out and/or break so spend the extra money and get one with a lifetime warranty.

I've also used Falcon Lowrider(compared to st.croix premiere) and Falcon Cara (compared to St.Croix Avid) rods and think that these rods are just as good as St. Croix and Gloomis. I've heard good things about Kistler rods but I think those are even more expensive.

One rod can't do it all and do it right. I'm not saying you won't catch fish because you will BUT I'm saying there is a power/action/length that works better for different types of bass fishing. 

If I were going to buy ONE rod for a baitcaster or a spinning reel and I needed it to do everything then I guess I'd buy a medium action 7' Rod.


----------



## Shortdrift

I don't think you can beat the St. Croix Avid series for the dollar spent.  I don't feel I am as accomplished an angler to warrant anything better.  
If I were a Pro I would probably use the high priced spreads supplied to me by my sponsors.


----------



## johnboy111711

i have two st. croix and am in the market fro another, they are great rods and i feel the last better than loomis, just because I had a loomis tip break of really easily.


----------



## jaredj

Fishermans warehouse has 04 Avids on clearance. Picked up one yesterday.


----------



## sowbelly101

how much are they marked down?


----------



## jaredj

I paid 125.00 +tax for AC66MHF. Origianlly 160.00

They don't have a whole lot left.


----------



## Ruminator

I have to throw in here another rod series. My fishing partner has a number of Top line Loomis rods and won't buy any more. We have both decided to save the extra money for something else.
The reason being that we have found the BPS - Johnny Morris Signature Series rods to be every bit as good. They are very well built and have a sensitivity and action that equally compare to the others. I have also one of the Johnny Morris reels that I bought as a combo with a 6'6" bass rod and the reel is a sweet thing to use. 
Purchased as a combo, they are reasonably priced.


----------



## WAKE ZONE

Personal Experiance, St.croix's Lifetime Warranty Is Unconditional. If You Brake The Rod Over Your Knee It Will Be Replaced. Must Have Broken Rod And Proof Of Purchase. I Have Had St. Croix Rods Replaced No Problem, Never Even Sent In The Original Warranty Registration Card. You Won't Be So Lucky With G-loomis. For That Much Money Consider The Warranty.


----------



## RiverRat

St. Croix all the way..

I have handled both side by side, the Loomis rods dont come close and they charge 3x's what they are worth for them. As the others have said, buy a good St. Croix and go fishing...dont worry if something unexpected happens..they'll take care of you.

Scott


----------



## Flipp

I like falcon low riders my self but buy a st. croix and try it out.


----------



## smallieguy

You sure are getting some good advise here.
St. Croixs Avid are hard to beat and so is a Falcon
CARA. You have to go to at least a GLoomis Bronzeback
series to justify the cost. There GL2 and GL3s just aren't
worth the asking price.
Good Luck.



No Mass


----------



## Mr.Bass.

I own 1 G-Loomis and 3 St.Croix and I would have to say I like the St.Croixs better than the Loomis. Like almost everyone has said they have a excellant warranty service program. I also dont think the G-Loomis rods are worth what they cost.


----------



## Gobi Muncher

I have 4 Loomis rods, and love them. Can't say that I have tried any of the St. Croix, so I can't say one is better than the other. I just know from the rods I used to use (mixed bag of manu's.) that the Loomis rods really outperform them. Haven't tried them yet, but I just purchased 2 new Rougue Rods. I am told that they are the close equivalent of the IMX series of Loomis Rods but much, much easier on the wallet ($149.00 vs. $237.00). They too have the lifetime warranty. Right now they feel great, but won't know until I actually fish with them. I will report back after I get to use them.
Anyone else use these Rougue Rods?


----------



## j_blocker1

No expereince with loomis rods, plenty with st. croix. Very much like the croix's. I built a 5'6" rogue last fall and think its a pretty nice rod, about equal to avids in similar action/size that i've swung.

J


----------

